
Physics Needs Philosophy / Philosophy Needs Physics - ehudla
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/physics-needs-philosophy-philosophy-needs-physics/
======
dmfdmf
Philosophy is how physics got into its current dead end and the only science
that can get it out of it.

